# what satallites in P.R



## lnfm (Jun 15, 2009)

Iwill like to now wish sat. could i get in Puerto Rico with band c/ku fta i have 123 galaxy and 30 hypazat.....few mores please:nono:


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The best answer to what satellites you can pick up is the one you'll get from your nearest satellite equipment dealer. We can look at footprint maps and come up with educated guesses, but the guy down the street will know exactly what you can get and what it takes to get it.


----------



## cookie (Aug 21, 2009)

sats available here in puerto rico are in ku band t12 at 15.w , t5 @ 97.w , ku americas @93.w , amc 101.w


----------

